# Technically not quite stacking but close..



## VijaR (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello,

This is the first time I saw this topic and couldn't curb my curiosity so pardon my discretion. Here is my 13 month old puppy. I will post pictures of actual stacking soon.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

He's a beast!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Very nice looking boy.


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Very handsome!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice looking boy. As far a critique, what is that bump/hump in his back?


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

PaddyD said:


> Nice looking boy. As far a critique, what is that bump/hump in his back?


It is just the way he is standing.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

....oh no...again? :crazy: ....:headbang:

@ Julie....nice thick boy....is he one of yours?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

24kgsd said:


> It is just the way he is standing.


Thanks
He's a beauty. Love his build/structure, head and markings.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Nice looking boy. As far a critique, what is that bump/hump in his back?


:headbang:


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Good bone, very masculine head, nice dark face, good color...very handsome boy!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Raid anyone? :hammer:

Beautiful boy 
I really like his expression, mask and bone. I like my boys to really look like boys!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :spittingcoffee: :rofl:


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

You guys are rough.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Adorable < 3
He's handsome.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

handsome very handsome


----------

